# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Camo's Dream Yoga Workbook

## Camo

I tried focusing my mind on hearing while drinking a cup of warm tea.
Thoughts tried to mangle together... I let it go, and returned to present...

I walked and focused on my footstep... very hard for newbie... need more practice.

----------


## Camo

today, I went out for a walk with my dog,
As I was walking, I tried to 'hear' my footsteps, car passing, birds chirping, water sprinkling, dog panting, people talking etc. 
It was bit hard to be open and hear things all at once. I still had to grab a lesh and walk my path.  
I tried to just 'let go' of my mind from 'trying' to focus on one thing. 
It was ... peculiar experience. If I don't think of anything...(absent minded) I can 'hear'... be aware of things I would normally ignore,
but once I start thinking like 'am I doing right?' 'how many things I can hear?' 'I think my dog is tired.' 'It's too hot...'
which occured occasionally without my notice, I would 'miss' being in the present. 

The thinking made me worry about things I did not need to worry at that very moment. Such as 'I'll have to brush my dog.' 
I was walking... therefore can't brush my dog... 

Anyway... everytime I wonder off to other frivolous thoughts... I would recognize myself thinking ... and tried to let go... and hear everything around me
This pattern made me a bit busy... coming back and forth, back and forth, which slowed my usual pace of walking. 
But this was a very interesting experience. Recognizing a world that I was unaware of... made me to 'stay' in the present. ^_^

----------


## Camo

I've been practicing to stay 'at present' for a while now. 
It's really helpful. 
Whenever I feel like running away from something (scary) I just tried to stay calm and sit to bring myself 'present' 
Trying to look why I'm scared... and try feel around (senses)

I love drinking tea while doing this. I close my eyes and try to 'feel' the taste of the tea, the warmth, the smell.
Then the things that scared me just disappear, because I no longer have to worry about that while drinking a tea. 
I can do it after the meditation... or do the best while I'm DOING 'at present.'

----------


## Sivason

Doing great! Each of these skills requires that your brain start re-wiring itself, which takes a few weeks. It is amazing how much there is to explore just in regards to your own brain.

----------

